# understandable



## lletraferida

Bună seara. 

Avem un pantof ¨understandable¨, in propoziția. 

A simple, *understandable *low profile vulcanized shoe. 

Care este... ușor de înțeles ?!?!


----------



## farscape

Ceva e în dezordine aici sau nu înţeleg eu: corect, dar fără sens, ar fi  "a simple, understandibly low profile shoe" Poate că ceva mai mult  context ar ajuta.

Later,


----------



## lletraferida

A much lower profile version than our beloved (Shoe 1), the (Shoe 2) is a simple and understandable low profile vulcanized shoe and a great commercial offering. 

(Ai zice că după două luni de "pantofit" e mai simplu, dar coloana cu textele de promovare e ultima si termenul era undeva, ieri...)

Am zis: 

O versiune mai discretă a binecunoscutului nostru model 1, 2 este un pantof discret, vulcanizat, simplu și *understandable* și o ofertă comercială grozavă. 

Am pus binecunoscut fiindcă mi-a sunat mai bine decât mult îndrăgit or sth.


----------



## farscape

Cred că mă dau bătut - nu ştiu ce poate să însemene "a simple and  understandable shoe" - mai ales că fiind un material publicitar ar  trebui să fie simplu şi uşor de înţeles. Simplu şi... simplu/discret sau simplu/discret  şi practic?

Best,


----------



## lletraferida

Mersi. Revin dacă aflu răspunsul misterios.


----------



## lletraferida

Poate *nepretenţios*, cum sună o idee a unei prietene. Cred că merge. Am vrut să pun uşor de purtat, cu sensul de purtabil de către oricine. Dar sună mai bine într-un cuvânt.


----------

